# Der Musiktitel Now and Forever Thread



## Apus72 (11 Sep. 2019)

*Hi !* wink2
Mich würde euer Musikgeschmack interessieren, deshalb hier diese kleine Umfrage : 

Der für *Dich* beste *POP* Song jetzt gerade und der *Alltime-Best Song*dance2

Der für *Dich* beste *ROCK* Song jetzt gerade und der *Alltime-Best Song* :rock:

Und _dann_ noch ein Lied, was weder Rock noch Pop ist, aber einfach SupaDupa gigantomanisch genial fett für *DICH* ist :crazy:

Also etwa nach dem Schema :

Pop aktuell : k.a.

Pop Alltime : Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence

Rock aktuell : Rammstein - Deutschland

Rock Alltime : Pink Floyd - Shine on, you crazy Diamond

SupaDupa : Daft Punk - Get Lucky (egal wie die Laune WAR, nach dem Lied ist sie gut  )


Wäre schön, wenn ihr euch viel beteiligt (immer schön, neue Musik kennen zu lernen) und wenn ihr euch in etwa an das Schema halten würdet, einfach wegen der Übersichtlichkeit ! :thx::thx::thx:​


----------



## Padderson (12 Sep. 2019)

na gut, dann mach ich mal den Anfang:

Pop Aktuell: Skynd - Tyler Hadley 
Pop Alltime: Rocky Sharpe & the Replays - Ramala Ding Dong

Rock Aktuell: k.A.
Rock Alltime: Tenacious D - Tribute

SupaDupa: Blur - Song 2

Is halt ne Momentaufnahme. Nächstes Jahr denk ich wahrscheinlich wieder anders


----------



## didi33 (16 Sep. 2019)

So schauts bei mir aus.



Pop Aktuell: -
Pop Alltime: Talk Talk - Another Word

Rock Aktuell: Atlantean Kodex - The Course of Empire(All Thrones in Earth and Heaven) (Das beste was es derzeit im deutschen Metal gibt)
Rock Alltime: Guns n Roses - Welcome to the Jungle

SupaDupa: Spliff - Deja vu


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Pop aktuell: Post Malone - Goodbyes
Pop alltime: Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody / Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al

Rock aktuell: :|
Rock alltime: Little Richard - Good Golly Miss Molly

Supadupa: 2Pac - Hit Em Up


----------



## Padderson (23 Sep. 2019)

skeet1 schrieb:


> Pop aktuell: Post Malone - Goodbyes
> Pop alltime: Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody / Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al
> 
> Rock aktuell: :|
> ...



Du hättest eigentlich ne eigene Sparte für Black Music anlegen müssen


----------

